# they told me Lab/Pit ... what do you think ?



## Shane Shooter (May 27, 2009)

I finally got some pictures of my rescue Bubba. He's so skinny he won't over eat at all so I can't fatten him up.


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

He is SO cute. I guess something else in his mix. But, I do not know what. Congrats on your beautiful dog!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with the lab/pit guess. He's a very cute guy.


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like it to me


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I definately see pitty both in the head but more in the body. My Bello is a pit mix and he also has a similar slender shape and is put together almost exactly the same. Does your dog sway when he walks sort of like a snake on feet? 

Here is My Bello which i was told pit/gsd or possible lab or maybe even Rhodesian Ridgeback mix.

















Reminds a bit of your dog.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What a beautiful dog. I agree Pit mix, but not sold on the Lab part. 

He doesnt appear to be to underweight to me. Looks like a very toned dog!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Pit lab seems likely. He doesn't look skinny to me either. Pits are supposed to be lean and well toned.. not fat.


----------



## Shane Shooter (May 27, 2009)

I didn't think he was skinny either til everybody at the dog park told me he was and everyone was giving me different advice as to how to fatten him up. from mixing in a little cat food in his diet to suggesting I feed him lard or chicken fat .... I don't know you *can *see his ribs and his spine pretty clearly up close though. 

he doesn't really sway he actually kinda prances/bounces. and he's very fast at full speed he ran down a pointer the other day.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I had a Lab/Pit that looked almost exactly like him - I'd agree Lab/Pit mix.

He doesn't look skinny to me. Some dogs just naturally have a slim build.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

if you can see his ribs (when standing in a somewhat stacked position) then he probably needs a pound or two on him. You should be able to feel his ribs but not clearly see them and I don't think you should see his spine at all.


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

You should definitely not be able to see the spine at all. And if you can see the hip bones he needs some weight on him. I'd go with lab/pit also.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with lab/pittie. He's very cute. If he won't eat for extra lbs, get yourself a tube of Nutri-Cal.. When I got my rescue Shar-Pei he was skin and bones, and Nutri-cal, normal meals, and a couple treats a day during training, helped him gain weight quickly. I love Nutri-Cal and I recommend it to anyone trying to put weight on their dog. =] 

Keep in mind that your furbaby probably only needs like 2-3 lbs or so..He's going to be a very toned dog.


----------

